# FlyPast magazine Wanted



## trak (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello there,
I'm not sure I'm putting this into the right section, so I apologize if not.
I'd like to buy this particular issue of the FlyPast magazine (May 2003): 
FlyPast: At the heart of aviation heritage
I'm interested in the Special Beaufighter fold-out.
I've found one on ebay, but shipping from the states over to europe would made it very ovepriced. So european location would be fine (even uk).
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2011)

I might have... Won't sell, but it I have it I can scan and E-mail to you. Interested?


----------



## trak (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello,
thanks for the reply. 

edit: a PM sent...


----------



## Kingscoy (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,
I have one. PM me your address and it will be on its way to you.

Cheers,
Sander


----------



## trak (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got what I wanted. Thanks guys for the replies. 
Thread ready for DELETE.


----------

